# Turkey Frying Tips



## jpfabricator (Nov 9, 2015)

Im finally going to use my turkey fryer this Thanksgiving!
If yall have any tips or tricks, please share!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## tweinke (Nov 9, 2015)

Thaw before cooking, or bad things happen


----------



## middle.road (Nov 9, 2015)

Two or more of these... JIC


We had a company holiday 'lunch' one time. They had (12) fryers going. The aroma was awesome.
Unfortunately one caught, then a couple of others in sympathy. Thankfully no one was injured, and
they were out in a large grassy area. Emptied around (6) extinguishers IIRC.
Someone in the building came out with one of those large nickel plated H20 extinguishers. 
Luckily he was stopped before putting it to use.


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 9, 2015)

1. Be sure the turkey is completely dry inside and out before submerging it in the hot oil. 
2. Fry unstuffed. 
3. Fried or roasted, Brine the turkey first. Plenty of info online but basically; soak the turkey for 24 hrs in a brine made of 75 grams of Kosher Salt (recommended) per Liter of water. If kosher salt not available use half the amount of table salt. The process make the turkey juicer and more flavorful.


----------



## jim18655 (Nov 9, 2015)

Don't do it in the driveway. If the oil overflows and catches fire you'll have puddle of flaming oil running into the garage or under a car. Do it in the grass and the ground will soak up the oil or at least limit the size of the fire. Lower the turkey from a tri-pod or ladder placed over the fryer and use a rope to stay a safe distance. I'm sure youtube is full of accident videos you can review.


----------



## tweinke (Nov 9, 2015)

Why is it that something  that tastes so good could be dangerous. We were talking at work about deer season one of the guys said that the deer should have guns too that way there would be less guys hunting, that would make turkey frying look safer lol


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 9, 2015)

The Turkey you cook is not dangerous, the one that's cooking it is. LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 9, 2015)

I've never done one. However, I have been privileged to partake. They turn out wonderful!

Warning: in addition to away from the asphalt. Stay away from combustible wood and/or plastic decks etc.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 9, 2015)

I have not brined a turkey as suggested above,
i either put dry rub on the turkey
or
i inject the turkey with a orange/garlic/sage/wine mixture the day before and let set in.
i developed the marinate over the last few years , the turkey seems to evaporate after it's cut up 

i did have it Cajun style a few times, dry rubbed with Cajun spice and Cayenne Pepper- that was a very enjoyable way too!

the only safety tips i can think of are:
do it way away from your house
don't try to do too big of a turkey, make sure that you heed the oil level in your cooking vessel
don't overheat the oil, fry between 350 and 375* F and you'll be fine!
wear fire resistant gloves and cotton clothing when frying,
cover exposed skin and wear a face shield if you have one

MMMMM,
FRIED TURKEY


----------



## jpfabricator (Nov 9, 2015)

My sister opted to host Thanksgiving, so if there is any burnt spots, it will be in her yard!


Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 9, 2015)

What time should I arrive? 


Just kidding, of course!


----------



## Sandia (Nov 10, 2015)

Been frying turkeys for years instead of the traditional bake for Thanksgiving and Christmas. I worked for a Louisiana based company for several years and learned how from the Cajuns.

The biggest problem I see people make is they purchase these turkey frying kits from places like Academy, etc. The set comes with burner, pot, lid, basket, etc. These set ups generally require 4 gal of oil. I say stay away from the four gallon pots, purchase a pot that will take five gallons of oil and the turkey with room to spare. Then you won't have a problem with the pot boiling over.

Use five gallons of peanut oil, keep turkey *under* fourteen pounds,  cook  two minutes per pound and enjoy.

PS: I use my welding gloves when lowering the turkey into the grease, very slowly.  Cajun injector makes several flavors of marinate to inject in the turkey. Put fried bird in 48 qt. cooler lined with newspaper and it will stay warm for hours.


----------



## kvt (Nov 10, 2015)

Wife want me to do one, but I cannot see paying the price needed to purchase 5 gal of  the proper oil,  time and turkey.   I know they are good,  have had them many times, but for doing one turkey is it worth it.


----------



## Firestopper (Nov 10, 2015)

All great tips, Its been a few years since I fried, but I would always place the wrapped frozen turkey in the pot and fill with water until just covered, then pull bird out and mark (sharpie) the water line as a reference for the oil fill. A lot of the issues come from placing a frozen bird into a over filled pot resulting in a fire hazard and a mess. I would get with friends and do a few birds as the peanut oil (best tasting) can be expensive just for one bird.


----------



## savarin (Nov 10, 2015)

The best way to cook turkey is to ensure it is fully thawed out.
Stuff the inside with herbs of choice, pepper, salt.
Place in a roasting pan, smother with a mix of fresh garlic paste and lashings of salted butter.
Season the outside with salt, pepper and a hint of powdered chilli.
Roast in oven at 350'F for approx 2 hours basting with all the melted fat from bottom of tray.
After 2 hours turn up heat to 365'F for 40 mins, basting every 15 mins.
For last 20 mins turn up to 375'F to finish colouring the skin.
Remove from oven, allow to rest for 15 mins then carefully remove all the skin and place on a plate.
Throw the remaining boring tasting turkey in the bin and enjoy the really tasty crispy skin.


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 10, 2015)

Here is a turkey recipe I dowloaded from the internet back when there was only dial-up Bulletin Board Services, I never tried it but it looks interesting...

-------------------------Black Turkey, circa 1963------------------------

For about a dozen years, at the approach of turkey-eating season, I have
been trumpeting to all who would listen, and to a good many who would
rather not, that there is only one way to cook a turkey. This turkey is
not my turkey. It is the creation of the late Morton Thompson, who wrote
"Not as a Stranger" and other books.

This recipe was first contained in the manuscript of a book called "The
Naked Countess" which was given to the late Robert Benchley, who had
eaten the turkey and was so moved as to write an introduction to the
book.  Benchley then lost the manuscript. He kept hoping it would turn
up-- although not as much, perhaps, as Thompson did, but somehow it
vanished, irretrievably. Thompson did not have the heart to write it
over. He did, however, later put his turkey rule in another book. Not a
cookbook, but a collection of very funny pieces called "Joe, the Wounded
Tennis Player".

THE ONLY WAY TO COOK A TURKEY!!!!!!!

This turkey is work... it requires more attention than an average
six-month-old baby. There are no shortcuts, as you will see.

Get a HUGE turkey-- I don't mean just a big, big bird, but one that
looks as though it gave the farmer a hard time when he did it in. It
ought to weigh between 16 and 30 pounds. Have the poultryman, or
butcher, cut its head off at the end of the neck, peel back the skin,
and remove the neck close to the body, leaving the tube. You will want
this for stuffing.  Also , he should leave all the fat on the bird.

When you are ready to cook your bird, rub it inside and out with salt
and pepper. Give it a friendly pat and set it aside. Chop the heart,
gizzard, and liver and put them, with the neck, into a stewpan with a
clove of garlic, a large bay leaf, 1/2 tsp coriander, and some salt. I
don't know how much salt-- whatever you think. Cover this with about 5
cups of water and put on the stove to simmer. This will be the basting
fluid a little later.

About this time I generally have my first drink of the day, usually a
RAMOS FIZZ. I concoct it by taking the whites of four eggs, an equal
amount of whipping cream, juice of half a lemon (less 1 tsp.), 1/2 tsp.
confectioner's sugar, an appropriate amount of gin, and blending with a
few ice cubes. Pour about two tablespoons of club soda in a chimney
glass, add the mix, with ice cubes if you prefer. Save your egg yolks,
plus 1 tsp. of lemon -- you'll need them later.  Have a good sip! (add 1
dash of Orange Flower Water to the drink, not the egg yolks)

Get a huge bowl. Throw into it one diced apple, one diced orange, a
large can of crushed pineapple, the grated rind of a lemon, and three
tablespoons of chopped preserved ginger (If you like ginger, double this
-REB).  Add 2 cans of drained Chinese water chestnuts.

Mix this altogether, and have another sip of your drink. Get a second,
somewhat smaller, bowl. Into this, measuring by teaspoons, put:

    2 tsp  hot dry mustard
    2 tsp  caraway seed
    2 tsp  celery seed
    2 tsp  poppy seed 
    1 tsp  black pepper
  2 1/2 tsp  oregano
    1/2 tsp  mace
    1/2 tsp  turmeric 
    1/2 tsp  marjoram
    1/2 tsp  savory
    3/4 tsp  sage
    3/4 tsp  thyme
    1/4 tsp  basil
    1/2 tsp  chili powder

In the same bowl, add:

    1 Tbsp poultry seasoning
    4 Tbsp parsley
    1 Tbsp salt 
    4  headless crushed cloves
    1  well-crushed bay leaf
    4 lrg  chopped onions 
    6  good dashes Tabasco
    5  crushed garlic cloves
    6 lrg  chopped celery

Wipe your brow, refocus your eyes, get yet another drink--and a third
bowl. Put in three packages of unseasoned bread crumbs (or two loaves of
toast or bread crumbs), 3/4 lb. ground veal, 1/2 lb. ground fresh pork,
1/4 lb. butter, and all the fat you have been able to pull out of the
bird.

About now it seems advisable to switch drinks. Martinis or stingers are
recommended (Do this at your own risk - we always did! -REB). Get a
fourth bowl, an enormous one. Take a sip for a few minutes, wash your
hands, and mix the contents of all the other bowls. Mix it well. Stuff
the bird and skewer it. Put the leftover stuffing into the neck tube.

Turn your oven to 500 degrees F and get out a fifth small bowl. Make a
paste consisting of those four egg yolks and lemon juice left from the
Ramos Fizz. Add 1 tsp hot dry mustard, a crushed clove of garlic, 1 Tbl
onion juice, and enough flour to make a stiff paste. When the oven is
red hot, put the bird in, breast down on the rack. Sip on your drink
until the bird has begin to brown all over, then take it out and paint
the bird all over with paste. Put it back in and turn the oven down to
350 degrees F. Let the paste set, then pull the bird out and paint
again.  Keep doing this until the paste is used up.

Add a quart of cider or white wine to the stuff that's been simmering on
the stove, This is your basting fluid. The turkey must be basted every
15 minutes. Don't argue. Set your timer and keep it up. (When confronted
with the choice "do I baste from the juice under the bird or do I baste
with the juice from the pot on the stove?" make certain that the juice
under the bird neither dries out and burns, nor becomes so thin that
gravy is weak. When you run out of baste, use cheap red wine. This
critter makes incredible gravy! -REB)The bird should cook about 12
minutes per pound, basting every 15 minutes. Enlist the aid of your
friends and family.

As the bird cooks, it will first get a light brown, then a dark brown,
then darker and darker. After about 2 hours you will think I'm crazy.
The bird will be turning black. (Newcomers to black turkey will think
you are demented and drunk on your butt, which, if you've followed
instructions, you are -REB) In fact, by the time it is finished, it will
look as though we have ruined it. Take a fork and poke at the black
cindery crust.

Beneath, the bird will be a gorgeous mahogany, reminding one of those
golden-browns found in precious Rembrandts. Stick the fork too deep, and
the juice will gush to the ceiling. When you take it out, ready to carve
it, you will find that you do not need a knife. A load sound will cause
the bird to fall apart like the walls of that famed biblical city. The
moist flesh will drive you crazy, and the stuffing--well, there is
nothing like it on this earth. You will make the gravy just like it as
always done, adding the giblets and what is left of the basting fluid.

Sometime during the meal, use a moment to give thanks to Morton
Thompson.  There is seldom, if ever, leftover turkey when this recipe is
used. If there is, you'll find that the fowl retains its moisture for a
few days.  That's all there is to it. It's work, hard work--- but it's
worth it.

(What follows is not part of the recipe, but is an ingredients list to
aid in shopping for this monster, or for checking your spice cabinet
-REB)


Ingredients List:
    1 turkey
    salt 
    garlic 
    4  eggs 
    1  apple 
    1  orange 
    1 lrg can crushed pineapple 
    1  lemon 
    4 lrg onions 
    6  celery stalks 
    plenty of preserved ginger 
    2  cans water chestnuts 
    3  packages unseasoned bread crumbs 
    3/4 lb  ground veal 
    1/2 lb  ground pork 
    1/4 lb  butter 
    onion juice 
    1 qt  apple cider

Spice List:
    basil 
      bay leaf 
      caraway seed 
      celery seed 
      chili powder 
      cloves 
      ground coriander 
      mace 
      marjoram 
      dry mustard 
      oregano 
      parsley 
      pepper, black 
      poultry seasoning 
      poppy seed 
      sage 
      savory 
      Tabasco 
      thyme 
      turmeric


----------



## tomw (Nov 11, 2015)

Personally, the best Turkey I've had was at other peoples houses. Dang those folks know how to cook a turkey.


----------



## jim18655 (Nov 11, 2015)

I used to cook them in a micro-wave with a temperature probe. Took about 2 hours and it was the juiciest turkey you could have with a brown skin. Only problem was not a lot of drippings for gravy. 
I had to put it in the oven before my sister-in-law got there and let her see me take it from the oven or she wouldn't eat it- said it was "raw."


----------

